# Moodynarwhal's journal



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

So, where should I start? I guess with how I got my fish. I went to petco and bought them. The end. Just kidding:lol: 
I had my first ever Betta when I was 4. He was a B-day present from my parents. I know he was purple, and I think he was probably a VT. I remember that after he died we went to home depot. My memory is weird. SIP Fishy.
The next Betta I had was was a blue VT with red ventrals. He had fin rot when I brought him home, but he got better. He only lived 4-5 months though His name was Sea Star.
Now I have 2 Bettas at the same time, Raspberry and Sunspot.













Raspberry is the CT and Sunspot is the little one. I don't know what he is, he's still just a baby, but I'm thinking probably a delta. I got Raspberry a year after Sea Star died. I knew I wanted a CT and he wasn't really the prettiest fish there, but I wanted him for an unknown reason, and I got him. 
A few weeks ago my Dad bought me a used 5 gallon and I was like, Yay! Room for more fish! So I went to petco and just browsed a little. They had a lot of really little babies, colorless and everything. I knew I wanted a baby, but not one that little. Then I saw Sunspot and I was like 'MINE' I had said I wasn't getting another blue/red fish, but here I am! Fishy remains my only Betta that was not blue and red. 
This Raspberry's first (puny) bubble nest.







He only made it after I put in that big blue silk plant. He absolutely adores it. It's kinda funny, he's always in it.
Sunspot is hand-fed, it's a lot of fun. Unfortunately, Raspberry refuses being hand-fed. Wow, this is a long post. I think I should stop before you lose interest if you haven't already. More about other stuff tomorrow. I can't always promise pictures, but expect a lot of words!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Yesterday I did a water change in Raspberry's tank with my new gravel vac, and I have to say, it's awesome. Way, way, way, easier than a full water change, and a lot better for the fish. Today I tried the vac on Sunspot's bowl (yes, I know, a bowl, but it isn't permanent.) and it didn't work. I think the bowl is too small. It's a 1 gallon and I just can't get enough water in the siphon for it to work. I have to get the five gallon running soon!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

New pics of Sunspot!!
















I'm thinking about having either Raspberry or Sunspot when he's grown a bit in the 5 gallon with a couple of ADF. I think I have multi-tank syndrome. ;-) I also thought about getting another betta with a divider, but I'm a little wary of fish wriggling to the other side. I'll have to wait and see!:-D


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Your fishies are so pretty! Can't wait to hear more  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks shellsie! The fish say... Well, they don't really say anything.

Raspberry's Awesome Flare-face:

























He's decided that the camera is a threat to his territory, which is good for taking pictures! I let him and Sunspot see each other for a minute, and Raspberry flipped out so much that I was afraid he'd hurt himself. I'm not sure why, he doesn't react like that to his reflection. I'm not doing that again.
I switched to NLS small fish formula, I'm hoping it'll be a good choice for Sunspot since he's still growing. Sometimes I feed them fruit flies when I can find them. I like NLS 'cause they're small. I'm afraid of feeding big pellets.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunspot is definitely not a skittish fish. I put my finger in the water and he bit and bit it. I kinda wish I had a fish who wasn't either terrified of me or trying to eat me. Oh well, It doesn't matter.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunspot swam into my cupped hand today... And nipped me.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I was browsing around on ebay, looking at the bettas, and guess which one I liked the best? Yup. The blue and red one. I have an addiction to blue and red bettas. I'm going to end up with a lot of fish that are only blue and red. What is wrong with me? I need a little variation, don't I?


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

Love your journal so far and can't wait to see the 5 gallon set up.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, I can't wait to see it either. LOL


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunspot is on a new feeding schedule, 2 pellets 3-4 times a day, instead of 3-4 pellets twice a day. I read that this will help them grow, and I think he is an extremely slow grower. here he is when I got him:








Here he is now, a month and a half later:








So, hopefully he will grow some more. I'm watching him to make sure the new feeding schedule doesn't make him bloated. It seems good so far!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

WC day = Me, carrying jars of water back and forth from my room to the bathroom, inevitably getting everything wet, juggling all the equipment, while my little sister screams at me. OK, she doesn't always scream, and she can be pretty cool but, just,:frustrated:. There we go. Rant over. 
It's so funny how I'll come in my room and the fish will be staring at me in almost the same positions. It's just like "You guys are so similar! Why do you hate each other?'
I went to walmart on memorial day and saw the bettas. All the cups were right next to each other without a divider and the were stored right in front of a mirror! I just feel so bad for them, and I wish I could just take 'em all home!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm starting to think Sunspot is a female. (s)he looks just like one except for that long anal fin. I'll have to wait and see. For right now its a (s)he.
In non-fish related news, I'm now a highschooler! I homeschool so I'm hoping to do highschool in 2 years instead of 4. Wish me luck!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm torn between setting up my five gallon now and doing a complete overhaul when I have the money, or just waiting another month. It might be less hassle to just wait a little while and then I won't have to change substrates, add live plants, a filter and start cycling. I don't even have the stuff to cycle and I wanted to do a fish-in cycle so I could add two ADF once the cycle is complete. I also wanted it to be my first live planted tank. Am I getting too ambitious? Really the only reason to set up the 5 gallon now would be to get Sunspot out of that 1 gallon. WC are a pain. Sunspot would get the 2.5 gallon and Raspberry would be granted the 5 gallon since he has to lug around those fins.
Everyday Sunspot looks more like a girl. I think I saw ovaries. I'm going to post pics as soon as I hook up my camera to the computer.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Here are the new pics of Sunspot. (s)he looks like a girl to me.
























She has fins a little long for a female, but if she was a boy I think the fins would be much longer at this point. My family has all compared pics of females to pics of Sunspot, and for now we're calling her a girl.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

The other day I was talking to my mom about 'dream fish' and I said "I love all the bettas. My dream fish would have to be a giant elephant ear double-tailed dragonscale rainbow-colored crowntail." Haha it's true though. 
I think soon I'm going to post the stuff I use, including the little plastic spoon that Raspberry loves (he loves it because I use it to feed him.) Adios for tonight!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I went to Petsmart today and they had a black orchid crowntail and I was like nooo! I have to wait to get another betta until 
1. the five gallon is set up. 
2. I have more funds 
But I love black orchid crowntails! 
I did get a check valve though so I can finally set up Raspberry's filter. I'll tell y'all how that goes. Also, any opinions on Sunspot's gender would be appreciated. (s)he must be about 3-4 months old now.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Ooh, black orchid CTs are one of my favorites. I haven't been able to find one in stores, so you're lucky. 

I still think Sunspot is a he, but I could be wrong. His/her ventrals are pretty long for a female, even my halfmoon female with huge fins had tiny ventrals. Egg spots can show up on young males too. But he/she does have a feminine shape.. Hmm. Can you get him/her to flare? A female won't have the part of the beard that sticks out at the bottom.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I've tried both a mirror and Raspberry and while Raspberry goes crazy Sunspot doesn't seem to care. I've never seen Sunspot have a beard.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I got Sunspot to flare but of course I couldn't get a picture. I think you're right though, the beard sticks out at the bottom. I guess he's just a small male with a funny body shape XD My mom is convinced he's a girl though. Seriously, he's been the hardest fish to tell what he is that I've ever seen! Do you think he'll grow more? I was thinking he's a little old to grow much more but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Well if his beard is anything like Raspberry's, he's definitely a little boy xD Maybe his growth was stunted from being in a cup? That's totally possible, he may not grow much at all if that's the case. You could just call him a mini Betta, and say he's a rare breed if people ask


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I think if anything, if he were the same size as Raspberry his flare would be bigger XD


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

My Mom still thinks we saw the ovaries... She says maybe he's a boy _and_ a girl. I think I'm being a little obsessive  
Today I want to set the filter running, I'm going to let it run in old tank water overnight because... It seems like a good idea? I'm a little out of it today XD


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

When I set the filter up it was _so _quiet I couldn't believe it. I ran it overnight in old tank water and lo and behold, I woke up this morning and thought it was raining. I looked out the window. Sunny 90 degree weather. No rain. I looked at the filter. Not only did it sound like rain, (which I wouldn't really mind) the air pump was vibrating and super loud! _Sigh_, Tetra whisper what-not filter. It didn't whisper very long.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Whispers are the worst. I have three 10i's, I had four. One died after a water change, one vibrates against the tank and makes a rattling sound, one is completely quiet, and the other buzzes loudly (and that's the one right next to my bed, go figure). 

Long story short, never get any if you don't want to have filter induced meltdowns. All of mine came in tank kits. x.x


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahh, okay. It's my first filter and it got good reviews on amazon. I bought because I didn't have to get the air pump separately, but I guess I'll go with something else for my 5 gallon.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I haven't had a filter I liked yet, so I can't really recommend any, but I know RussellTheShihTzu knows good internal filters and can send you a link to one.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

WARNING: This is kinda a rant post. Sorta? There _is_ a pic of Sunspot...
I put the filter in the tank. I am not happy with it. It is _not _compatible with my tank. Here's the pics:

























See that orange thing? That, right there, is a Finagle. I Finagled it. It is really a piece of wire that I wrapped around around the 'hook' (which is really much too small) and made a working-but-finagled hook. And the plexiglass? Argh! It fit perfectly _before_ the filter, but now...:crying: I'm going to go to petco in the next month and get.. lots of stuff. And now a new filter is on the list too. Oh well, trial and error, right? At least it works and Raspberry doesn't mind it. I did get Sunspot to flare! And he is a he, I'm pretty sure. Just have to convince my mom...


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you considered running sponge filters? I know they don't do much for water clarity buy they're easy to set up and make excellent filters from what I've heard, and you can use one air pump and get a splitter to use it for both tanks if they're close together. . 

Sunspot is definitely a he with that big beard.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Hmm, a sponge filter sounds like a good option. I can probably use the pump I already have. My tanks always seem clear so that's not really a problem, unless you mean they make the water cloudy? 
I noticed Sunspot has two red dots on his beard. Raspberry has one. I wonder if it's a thing... Like, something I don't know what it is? That sounds really lame LOL


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

No they don't make the water cloudy but some people complain that they don't clear up debris. Like if you have cloudy water from substrate or something like that, it doesn't do anything in terms of clearing that out. They're really cheap and a good option if you have an air pump already. The sponge filters themselves only cost about $6-7ish each, and they're pretty small. 

I think the beard color depends on their body colors. For example, I have one with a completely see through beard because his face is colorless, and another with a blue and orange body that has a blue beard with orange in the same spot as Sunspot's red spots.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I just took the filter out. All last night I was scared he was gonna jump even though he's extremely not-jumpy. I plan to look into sponge filters (thanks, @Tourmaline !) and we'll see what happens next. The whisper was basically free because I returned it to amazon, but apparently if it's so small and practically worthless sometimes they'll just let you keep it. Made me feel like a criminal though


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry this took so long to post but THE FIVE GALLON IS UP!!!! Dun dun dun. Lots of silk plants, my first live anubias, and Raspberry looks happier than ever. He even let me hand-feed him! I ordered an ammonia test and a nitrite test, as well as a sponge filter so I can start cycling. I am so excited! I put Sunspot in the 2.5 gallon. He was pretty flipped out the first day but I kept the tank dark and he seems back to normal. He's letting me hand-feed him again too. Pics coming soon!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Pictures!!!

View attachment 813577


View attachment 813585


Isn't it nice? I'm sooo happy with it! I love the size! Raspberry seems really happy too! I got this awesome picture of his fins.

View attachment 813601


Edit: Wait wait WAIT! Where are my pictures?!?! Lemme try and add them in another post...

Sunspot's needs a little work:









I had a bigger plant in there but he didn't seem to be able to swim around it so well so I removed it.
I tested Raspberry's water before his WC and he only had .25 ppm ammonia and 0 nitrite. I got a sponge filter and I'm running it now in old tank water. It seems really good. I also got a bottle of seachem prime. I'm going to try and cycle, wish me luck!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally! A picture! Whaddya think? Did I mention it's filtered? It's a sponge filter. And it's awesome. 
Today I saw the most gorgeous black king betta. I'm not sure if he's an orchid or not, he kinda looks like it. He's got a little blue in his tail. I may have to go back and get him. I really want him.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I got him. And I'm leaving tomorrow to fly across the USA from coast to coast. My first flight. And guess what? Two weeks ago the plumbing smelled like sewage. Then the water went off. Now the water (straight from the tap!) is at .5 ammonia. Yep. My dad says they probably treated the water and that's why the ammonia went up. Drat. Guess who won't be here to add prime? Yep again. I'm going to have to push aside the paranoidness and ask my grandma to do it the one day she's in town this week. ARRGH


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm so bad. I bet no one even reads this journal any more. Well, FINALLY we have a picture:

















He's in a 5.5 gallon, heated with 2 low watt heaters because petco didn't carry anything else. I'll put up a picture of the tank soon. Hopefully. 
In other news, I believe Raspberry may be going blind. I'm having to hand feed him or else he can't find the food. I've had him a year, and I'm really hoping it's just premature blindness and not old age. I posted another thread on here about it in more detail. He's still the same Raspberry, so I'm thinking he'll be with me a while longer.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I've been following. I generally don't post in Journals, though. Only when people ask for names/advice/etc. He's a beauty!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Haha thanks! I've got it filtered finally. I bought an air pump for a ten gallon and and divided it between Onyx's and Rasperry's tanks. It's much better than the cheapy one. I can also adjust the airflow too so that's an added bonus!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Raspberry seems to be doing so much better with a low filter flow. He's able to find his food more easily and swims around more. I'm really happy with the new setup! Sunspot seems to have grown a bit, (he's almost a year old!) so I have to put up new pics. I know I've been saying that forever, but I promise I will soon XD


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I found pics of my first betta! They're blurry and more than ten years old, but here they are!
































I know, I know, he's in a bowl and a dirty one at that. I had no idea what I was doing!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm sorry, but this is the funniest thing ever!









Not my picture.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunspot just shredded his tail all up  I'm guessing maybe it's from the plants? I have silk petco plants but there's a plasticky thing on one that I'm guessing is the culprit. None of my fish have had a problem with it before. I'm going to chop it off, do a WC tomorrow (Last one I did was saturday) and add some API stress... something.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

StressGuard is the one that I think everyone recommends.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I know, but my petco doesn't carry it. They keep their fish in good condition, but their supplies kinda suck. I may add some rooibos or decaf green tea for tannins too. I don't have any IAL either.  I should probably order some.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You can use wood for tannins. I buy a tiny piece of it whenever I need tannins since I can't order IAL. Just leave the DW to soak in the tnak for a few days ('till the water is the "shade of brown" you like) then take it out to preserve some tannins.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Would drift wood found on the bank of a river work? I have some of that.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunspot's tail healed really really fast! I'm so glad! It only looks a little nibbled now instead of shredded.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry I didn't respond, I'm having troubles with the site. 

Driftwood should work, but you need to boil it first. That gets rid of lots of tannins. You also need to make sure that it is not softwpod.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks! I'm having problems too, so "Like' lol Sunspot has healed really well without the tannins, but thanks for the info, I'll probably need it some day!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunspot just died. He had all the signs of an aging betta, he turned brown, stopped eating, just lied around. It was over the course of a week. SIP Sunspot.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

I am ever so sorry to hear about your loss. SIP, Sunspot.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Now Raspberry is dead. I don't know why! First I thought it was possibly velvet, because he looked sort of gold flecked, but I thought he always looked like that. Anyway, I raised the temp. some, did a WC, added some AQ salt, and covered the tank up. He was dead when I woke up. I had him for a year and a half and he'd been showing some signs of aging, but he was perfectly fine yesterday morning. Do you think it was velvet? Does it kill in six hours? I've added some AQ salt Onyx's tank just in case. He's my only betta now. If he gets sick I may give up fishkeeping for a while. I'm going to the petstore today, going to get a better heater and some medicine just in case. I won't add any meds to the tank unless he seems sick, I'm only buying it as a precaution, he seems fine right now. I really can't let him get sick. One thing I'm wondering though, is that while Sunspot just showed signs of old age over the course of a few days, Raspberry declined within six hours. He was still eating last time I fed him. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OMG! I'm SO sorry you lost Sunspot and Raspberry so suddenly! I wish I could help you figure out what happened, but I'm at a loss. Did you happen to get any pictures of them?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah but they both look totally normal in the pics. I went to petsmart and got some stuff called lifeguard as a preventative, the worker there actually seemed very knowledgeable, so hopefully Onyx won't catch whatever they had. He still seems fin, about to do a WC and add the lifeguard.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay, I added the lifeguard *Please work please work please work*


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel. :c Well, hopefully Onyx stays healthy!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Onyx is still going strong! I'm so happy I still have him. I've been thinking what to do with the five gallon, I thought I might divide it and get two bettas, but I may just get one. I like them having a lot of space. I may also consider some ADF. I have a question too: Has anyone kept a couple of guppies in a five gal? was it succesful?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I know I said somewhere I was going to wait a while, but I caught the betta bug again so here's my newest guy!








































His name is Strawberry Cheesecake, but I just call him Cheesecake. He's a doubletail, my first one. He's in the five gallon. I don't think I'm going to put anything in the 2.5 gallon. I'm still planning on getting a sorority! I want to get a black crowntail and call her Dagger.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberry Cheesecake! Awwwww! The name fits him. Beautiful boy!  I've never owned a doubletail, they're very pretty though, if I must say! Definitely will be looking into getting one when I get another betta!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty boy! 


If you are going to get a bigger tank, check out craigslist often. I see many people are parting their tanks because it's the end of school year...means more people are moving. I swear, I saw a New 37 gal Fish tank curb alert last week. I viewed the pics. It a new Top Fin 37 gal starter kit. You might get a lucky find!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I bought a 10 gallon today, I'm planning on putting Onyx in there with some ADF. I saw some at petsmart and I totally fell in love, they are so tiny and cute! I've started thinking of names, and I want them all to be named after authors/poets. So far I've got Basho and Austen (after Jane Austen) maybe I'll have a Bronte too? 
I also got ammonia alert for Cheesecake and Onyx and I'm really happy with them, because I think my old tests were reading ammonium, because these say 0 ppm. Cheesecake bit his fins until they were about half the size they were before. I think they were too heavy for him.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Just took advantage of the drs foster and smith sale and bought a heater for the ten gal, along with some water conditioner. I basically got the water conditioner free and then some lol. I'm so excited to set up the tank!


----------

